# NUT and UPS Microdowell B-BOX LP 500 VA

## hujuice

Hello everybody.

The UPS Microdowell B-BOX LP 500 VA is a small, metal boxed, apparently high quality UPS system, equipped with a serial port to dialogue with the powered computer.

The software support is a bit confusing (Microdowell download page), but the sys-power/nut general software seems to support it (NUT hardware compatibility list) in the latest versions.

Edit: I was wrong in the model name; the UPS is not supported, but I've reasonable hope to get a solution; see below.

But that's not true: I cannot see the UPS.

There's anybody with some kind of experience around this UPS?

Here are info:

nut version: 2.2.2

my /etc/nut/ups.conf

```

[microdowell]

        driver = powerpanel

        port = /dev/ttyS0

        desc = "UPS Microdowell B.Box BP 500"

```

the error:

```

 LAB  obelix ~ # /etc/init.d/upsdrv start

 * Starting UPS drivers ...

Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.2.2

Network UPS Tools -  CyberPower text/binary protocol UPS driver 0.23 (2.2.2)

Warning: This is an experimental driver.

Some features may not function correctly.

CyberPower UPS not found on /dev/ttyS0

Driver failed to start (exit status=1)

 * Failed to start UPS drivers!

```

Regards,

HUjuice

----------

## keyson

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The software support is a bit confusing (Microdowell download page), but the sys-power/nut general software seems to support it (NUT hardware compatibility list) in the latest versions.
> 
> 

 

Don't think it is the same ups. It is the BP 500 not the LP 500 that is in the list.

Looking at the MicroDowell site, it say

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - RS232 Simple Contacts interfaces
> 
> 

 

So you can not use any smart driver. Try to set it up with the generic driver in nut.

The problem is that there is no match for MicrDowell in the list of the generic driver,

so you have to find out what setting you need to use.

Read the man page for the generic driver. And if you have any problem take it up on the

ups-users list on http://alioth.debian.org/mail/?group_id=30602

If you get it to work please report this to the nut team so it can be entered into the compatibility list.

Regards

Kjell

----------

## hujuice

 *keyson wrote:*   

> Don't think it is the same ups. It is the BP 500 not the LP 500 that is in the list.

 

You're right!

I got confused, also because I cannot *see* the UPS nor directly (it's located a bit far from me) neither via software (obviously). The site picture looks very similar and so...

Sorry for the mistake and tank you.

My first attempts to drive the UPS went in the eventuality mentioned by the man page: 

 *man genericups wrote:*   

> ...first make sure nothing important is plugged into the outlets on the UPS, as
> 
> you may inadvertently switch it off.  Definitely make sure that the computer you’re using
> 
> is not plugged into that UPS...

 

Since I'm not next the machine (and since it's *my* dev machine), I did exactly what I should not.

I tried connecting from home, letting the computer plugged in the UPS and obtaining to shut down the UPS   :Laughing: 

That's encouraging. I've got the sensation that the tests could have success.

A kind person in the area powered the UPS on again, but it's obvious that I must continue these tests on site...

Thanks keyson.

HUjuice

----------

## keyson

 :Laughing:  Your not the first one to do that.

The best is to have a light-bulb (or 2x60watt) as load when you check it up.

You need to see that it signalling LowBattery and also that it shut down the ups.

I can see that works to send the /lib/nut/upsdrvctl shutdown to the ups.   :Wink: 

If you use openrc startup/shutdown on the computer you have to place a

ups-off script in the shutdown runlevel.

Regards

Kjell

----------

